# I found a single grey hair :(



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Im a male and just turned 19 a while ago. Does this mean they will all soon be headed grey? Im seeing alot of people lately with grey hair at a young age. What gives?

:no


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

My uncle got gray hair when he wasn't much older than you I think. It's not so bad and actually sets you apart from society instead of being the same old thing. People won't think you're old or anything because you're (hopefully!) not wrinkled or anything. My uncle's in his mid-forties and still looks pretty young despite his gray hair.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Bredwh said:


> My uncle got gray hair when he wasn't much older than you I think. It's not so bad and actually sets you apart from society instead of being the same old thing. People won't think you're old or anything because you're (hopefully!) not wrinkled or anything. My uncle's in his mid-forties and still looks pretty young despite his gray hair.


...unless you're a girl. I got my first grey hairs at 17...it was all downhill from there. It's genetic, my Mum was the same.

But, you're a guy so don't sweat it...honestly. Besides it takes ages for 1 or 2 grey hairs to turn into a headfull.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I used to know a kid that had a scattering of gray hairs at 13. It really showed up because he had black hair. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, i got my first gray hair at 22. now, i have a slight scattering, but nothing near a full head or anything - i do dye my hair, however. but you're no where near going gray overnight or anything, so i wouldn't fret.

in most cases, this is genetic. my grandma went gray in her teens, and my dad went gray in his 20's- so, basically, lucky me!

i think it can look interesting on certain people, sometimes even kind of hot. but i myself am just not quite ready to go there yet...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have lots of grey hair now. I have very dark hair so it shows up better. I am not worrying about it. Most time greying hair is genetic, and also part of the aging process. There is nothing I can do about it. I don't want to mess around with coloring it.


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

I get them too, and I'm 23. I figure I'll be gray by the time I'm 30.  Oh well, I look at it as a good time to dye my hair a fun color.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm 24 and I've had like five grey hairs for a couple of years now. They are the weirdest, springiest things.

But in response to your question, I don't think you'll be sporting a full-on grey head of hair any time soon.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm 20 and I've got a couple too. x_x
It's quite fun plucking them out though xD I just hope I don't go completely white when I'm 30 like my dad :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been finding grey hairs since I was 17. I'm not really worried about it, I don't think it means you'll be all grey within 3 years or anything. I'm not.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

One of my old coworkers had a full head of grey hair and he was only in his twenties. I'm starting to get a a few white hairs on my head now.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to have a classmate in early high school years (was like 14-15 at that time). His crown glory was full out white or greyish-white, can't remember.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I got my first gray when I as 14 -- it's been a slow but steady process of going grey, but I'm no where near fully grey. Most people actually like it--it's never bothered me too much. I still get carded. On the plus side, I've got more than a full head of hair.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My dad got his first gray hair when he was 19.

I got my first gray hair at 23.

Its just hair. You can dye it you choose.

It means nothing.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

It was just a single gray hair, it wont do any harm to your social life, just don't worry about it. It would take years for you to develop it so its not really a big deal unless it is hereditary. In that case there will be a lot of products in the market develop to fight the growths of gray hair.


----------



## telecaster (Mar 18, 2009)

I like my gray hairs. I have thick black hair so the 3 that I have show up really nicely sometimes. I think they make my hair look cooler somehow, but maybe they're actually a symbol of my waning youth and virility. Curse you, gray hair!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I heard eating sunflower seeds can help put color back into hair.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

>>I found a single grey hair <<

I found my first gray hair at age 31. It was kind of upsetting at first. But then I realized that _*it's just hair*_. My mom is going through chemotherapy and has spent most of the time in the past 14 months bald. So, that kind of puts things into perspective for me.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I found a pure white hair about two weeks ago. I was facsinated w/ it. They even have a different texture from the colored hairs. Maybe that's why old folks have such wiry heads of hair. It was only one though so that's ok with me. I got my haircut and the stylist found it and cut it real short. It will probably grow back straight in the air like an antennae. Something to look forward too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oh no grey hairs  its the end of it. lol.
just kidding.

i found a few grey hairs myself when i was that age.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I will trade you my 10 grey hairs for your one grey hair. An obvious steal of a deal for you, :lol


----------

